# Graphics tablet as controller?



## Mornats (Jun 6, 2019)

This strikes me as quite a mad question but I thought I'd ask, even though it's a long shot...

I'm toying with getting a cheapish graphics tablet for photo and art work on my PC. I had a silly thought that there may be a use for one as some sort of midi controller? Like an XY pad or something? I'm crazy right?


----------



## scoringdreams (Jun 6, 2019)

I only know the trackpad alternative, which is AudioSwift...

But I have seen some studios running separate touchscreens which can do such crazy stuff. Might need the rest of the community here to chime in.


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 6, 2019)

A graphics tablet is essentially a mouse. If you have a Cintiq or the like (graphics tablet with screen) the matter is different with Open Stage control or like some people use it to control the DAW.

But a simple Tablet without screen - hard to do (as said - it's essentially a fancy mouse).
But have a look at this article hear, that might help: https://ask.audio/articles/using-a-graphics-tablet-as-a-midi-controller


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 6, 2019)

TouchOSC

https://hexler.net/products/touchosc


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 6, 2019)

I use my Wacom Intuos with the "Thrill" library. Left hand on the keyboard, right hand holding the pen and "drawing" the modulations on the X-Y axis.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks all, seems I'm not quite that mad and it could come in useful. Good to know!


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 21, 2019)

If you want to use your phone as a controller, Lemur for iOS (and maybe other platforms by now?) is another one to consider, in addition to TouchOSC already mentioned. I've built myself some nice custom interfaces with Lemur, and hey, the controller's always in my pocket!


----------



## pmcrockett (Jun 21, 2019)

I've done graphics tablet MIDI stuff with Pure Data before. If you're not familiar with it, Pure Data is a Max-like scripting environment that has pretty robust MIDI capabilities.


----------



## Øivind (Jun 21, 2019)

There is a youtuber that does videos about Bitwig, he seems to uses a pen and graphics tablet for everything.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 4, 2020)

I grabbed a Huion H610 Pro V2 today and it's pretty good for drawing in midi CC in Reaper. I'm getting some nice smooth lines that I couldn't get with a mouse. It's also really good in Affinity Photo and Designer and feels really natural to use.


----------

